# Central Tag



## Deuce07f150 (Mar 10, 2014)

ok guys I've been out scouting 3 different times and 3 different areas and I've been skunked all 3 times I've seen a few tracks but haven't heard or actually seen any turkey can someone please send me in the right direction I don't want your personal tree or anything just a nudge to a few turkeys thanks in advance. Anywhere central really I'm not picky just want to fill my tag. 

Deuce


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Head up payson canyon and follow the snow up. If you have a wheeler rev the motor and shut it off. It makes them gobble


----------



## Deuce07f150 (Mar 10, 2014)

I saw that post I'm just afraid everyone and their dog will be up there now


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya got to start somewhere and Payson Canyon is as good a area as anywhere else. 

Get off the roads and check out the green meadows. Try calling to see what kind of response you get.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ya Payson Canyon. Look for Airborne and my big yellow bus.

Seriously, I wish I could help you out. Chuck.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Haha you ask for an area, get a tip and then turn it down because of too many people.... Amazing!! I've got news for you! It's Utah, everywhere but a couple places that has birds will be crawling with hunters! And the few places that don't have 20 guys in them, are gonna stay a secret because no one who knows about them is gonna say a word. 

I saw 20 yesterday afternoon. In central Utah, from a highway.

If you can't find turkey's right now, the easiest time of the year, you don't stand a chance with birds that have been pressured. Good luck, you're gonna need it!!


----------



## Deuce07f150 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey thanks for your help horn hunter you are amazing. I hope you never ask for help with anything oh but your probably perfect so you wouldn't need it. I though this site was to go places for advice and help not be a jack ass to everyone that posts on here.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If you aren't willing to try a Payson Canyon what canyon are you willing to try?


----------



## Deuce07f150 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pm me a canyon like other people. Everyone in Utah county is going to be up payson. Sorry for asking. If people aren't going to be somewhat helpful why would you post anything at all just to be some forum know it all that knows nothing


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Payson Canyon is as good as any. There is plenty room to roam. If you don't want to go there, one would think that with the rains we have had and that the tracks you have seen you would believe that there are turkey present where you have been looking.


----------



## Deuce07f150 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yea I was thinking that as well mule skinner I'll be out again this weekend hopefully. maybe I'll go in central Utah where horn hunter saw those 20 off the highway.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

If you go up to an area that you suspect has Turkeys early before daylight in an area that looks like a good roosting area, usually in big trees by water. You can sit and listen for a Tom to gobble before he flies down and after he hits the ground. If you can do an owl call try that about 15 minutes before sunrise and they may shock gobble back. You can use hawk calls or other loud calls, I have even had them gobble at a goose call or my shutting my truck door too hard. If you go in the late afternoon at dusk you can listen for them to fly up to their roosts and they sometimes gobble when they first fly up. I would not recommend doing any yelps or hen calls yet wait until opening morning. They get educated soon enough to man made calls.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There are birds in virtually all the hills in Utah...except the really dry desert mountains, so my advise is go to an area that you know best. An area that you know the roads, the drainages, etc. The birds are going to start gobbling a little here pretty soon so get up into your area early, find a nice quiet place over looking a valley or basin and listen. Once you have located a canyon or other area that has birds, keep an eye on them until the day before the hunt. At that point you probably want to try and pinpoint a roosting or feeding area and plan your hunt for the next day. Nobody can sit here and point out an area that will be good two or three weeks from now. They probably wouldn't even if they could. Good luck.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Deuce07f150 said:


> Hey thanks for your help horn hunter you are amazing. I hope you never ask for help with anything oh but your probably perfect so you wouldn't need it. I though this site was to go places for advice and help not be a jack ass to everyone that posts on here.


Hunting forums for the most part are a joke. Stick around for waterfowl season and lurk in that forum. Turns into an all out barnyard exlposion.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

You're right. I'm sorry for being a jackass, I just absolutely hate people who refuse to do anything for themselves and ask for free hand outs. Especially ones who join a hunting forum and their first post is asking where to go. Let me redeem myself and help you with "secret" locations where you'll find birds in "central" Utah. 

AF canyon. Provo canyon. Timp. Wallsburg. Heber. Hobble creek. SF canyon. Payson canyon. Santaquin canyon. Santaquin pole canyon. Mona pole. Nephi canyon. Oquirrh mountain. Diamond fork. Lake fork. Etc.... And pretty much everywhere inbetween. Get my drift? They are all over "central Utah". And you can count on hunters and I'm sure lots of them, being in every spot. Hope that helps!!


----------



## Deuce07f150 (Mar 10, 2014)

horn hunter said:


> You're right. I'm sorry for being a jackass, I just absolutely hate people who refuse to do anything for themselves and ask for free hand outs. Especially ones who join a hunting forum and their first post is asking where to go. Let me redeem myself and help you with "secret" locations where you'll find birds in "central" Utah.
> 
> AF canyon. Provo canyon. Timp. Wallsburg. Heber. Hobble creek. SF canyon. Payson canyon. Santaquin canyon. Santaquin pole canyon. Mona pole. Nephi canyon. Oquirrh mountain. Diamond fork. Lake fork. Etc.... And pretty much everywhere inbetween. Get my drift? They are all over "central Utah". And you can count on hunters and I'm sure lots of them, being in every spot. Hope that helps!!


Again thanks for all your help I haven't gone out to look at all. why would you post anything negative in the first place it was a simple question and I didn't want secret locations. I hate when people like you post stupid comments on every ones posts. it seems like on every forum you get guys like you that think they're either smart or funny.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Some of us are smart and funny.


----------



## Jimma660 (Mar 13, 2014)

I must agree this is my first post, I am on plenty of other forums to know how it goes. If you are not adding anything positive to the conversation and not being helpful to the person asking why would you post anything at all. please stop this is annoying! Yes I do realize I am not adding anything to this conversation other than I was curious about where to go for the same hunt.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think I can see horn hunter's point of view. The Wood Duck population was completely destroyed in my area because someone posted where to find them. A secret location wasn't given, but a general area was. I haven't seen a single wood duck since November 2012. We usually havearound 30 occupying houses we built, but not a single one now.

It shouldn't be hard to find turkeys. This is my first year going after them. They like mountains. Utah has a lot of them. Start hiking and not the area you see them.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> _It shouldn't be hard to find turkeys. This is my first year going after them. They like mountains. Utah has a lot of them. Start hiking and not the area you see them._



:rotfl::rotfl:-_O-


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I dunno how anyone ever filled tags in the days before the internet:shock:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont know why he thought I was joking. Thats how and where I killed my first bird.


----------



## Deuce07f150 (Mar 10, 2014)

O that's an amazing point horn hunter. How did we get anything done before internet lets just shut it off


----------



## Deuce07f150 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys I really do appreciate it.


----------

